# Profesional Looking Internet Consumer Electronics Retailer SCAM



## giboni (Apr 27, 2011)

Shoos could have posted it better on the Scam report sites. Many people are on a tight budget in these economic times and we spend countless hours trying to shave off a few dollars when searching on the Internet
for goods in order to save Money. In my quest to find a BenQ SP940 the cheapest ran into this web site which had it New for just 70.00 more than direct from BenQ CA a refurbished model. Buyer must Be-Aware and does some checking. If I had ordered this would have to wait till next year to finish my HT project! I will simply paste what I have posted earlier and the links. In the "About our company" focus on these words. Our state of the Art Blah Blah and then look at the pictures of the addresses found in the report link. Bought the refurbish from BenQ can't wait! 

electroforall.com is a very professional looking web site that will hook an inexperienced person because of the super low prices on "popular in demand" electronic Items priced well below other
legitimate Internet retailers.
RED FLAGS
1) Upon checkout you are directed to check your email for instructions on where to send a MONEY ORDER
for the purchase. In this email is also a Link to WESTERN UNION? The email is typical except that the address is to a 3 unit residential property
.
ElectroForAll.com
34 West 120th Street
New York New York 10027
United States

2) Who is lookup 43 west 110 Street New York City NY 10027 for electroforall.com
This is a 9 unit residential apartment house no store front. Verified at N.Y.C. building department web site.

3) Most large ticket/price items are priced at Refurbished prices though items are listed new.

4) electroforall.com is not copyrighted or listed in NYC or New York State as a Corporation
sole proprietor or DBA nor any New York City Consumer affairs Licensee.

5) When registering your profile it asks for your date of birth.

Hopefully this will help to STOP this Fraudster quickly before too many people loose their hard earned money! 

Here is the web link to rip off report with pictures.

Link to Ripoff Report

Link to Elecronic Retailer Site remember to read the about our company under company Information, if you want a Chuckle after you see the pictures of the buildings !
Go Ahead order Something and you will get an email to send a Money Order to their State of The Art STOREFRONT ! LOL ! Do not provide it with your real birthday or anything else. I have no credit therefore
bad credit! Like my favorite DVD "Go ahead make my day" Scammer!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Link fails.


----------



## giboni (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
Just type into google electroforall. All the web page links will be found at the top of the page.:yikes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this what you're trying to link to?

http://www.ripoffreport.com/audio-e...l-com/electroforall-com-electronics-bedf8.htm


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That's it Mike. I edited into the first post. :T


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, giboni! People need to pay more attention when they think they've found the Deal of the Century. If it's too good to be true, it probably is.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

These scams really grind my gears!!


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

this is incredible, probably lots of these around. Remember every western union transfer like that smells like scam.

I do have an incredible story here from Norway. There was a guy who wanted to sell his couch on the internett. Asking price was around 100$ or something, a guy contacted him in "english" witch is rare on this norwegian site, telling him he wanted the couch for the price, but started to make up a story about him living in a foreign country and that this couch was for a friend of him in norway, and he needed some money in order to come collect the couch, he told the man hes paypal info and the guy who sold the couch agreed to this (keep in mind the buyers story was probably alot more detailed and convincing than what i tell here). The seller then paid the buyer money to come get the couch, and off course nothing happened, after a while he contacted him again saying sorry for the delay and telling him about problems with the pickup, he then asked for more money and made up a story about hes cousin shipping in from malaysia to come and get the couch, the seller once again agreed to send him more money via paypal, and the whole thing ended after the seller of the couch had paid the buyer 5000$ in money to come collect the used couch he was selling for 100$ on the net.

this might seem to good to be true, but its actually a true story, it was in the newspaper aswell. You might feel sorry for the guy and even think he was stupid (i do) but it was probably a old dude with no clue, and the stories might be really convincing. Anyway this is just a reminder to keep your head cool when shopping or trading on the internett 

This was my first post on this forum  felt it would be nice with a little story like this


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was up in Andoya last fall. beautiful area...  Also been listening to some of Kvelertak's music. Sirius satellite radio has been playing their songs lately here in North America. I have one on my mp3 player for running as well. Hello from your Canadian friend! Cheers.


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

nice info indeed. I'm new to this forum. But I wasn't aware there are so much scam going on.


----------

